# "South Saskatchewan Regiment"



## Tyler (25 Nov 2002)

I was reading about the raid on Dieppe and I came across the "South Saskatchewan Regiment", I searched the list of Reserve infantry regiments but I didn‘t find them listed. When I did a search on the net for them, I got a bunch of historical stuff about them, but nothing new.

Was this regiment disbanded after WW2? Or am I blind enough to miss it in the list of Reserve regiments on this site?

Thanks.
Tyler


----------



## Zoomie (25 Nov 2002)

The South Saskatchewan Regiment no longer exist as an active unit.  Whether or not it got amalgamated into a larger unit is another good question.  I‘m sure a history SME will be more than happy to clarify this point.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Nov 2002)

What does SME stand for anyway?  I keep seeing that acronym on the Land Force Restructure message board.

The South Sasks were indeed removed from the order of battle after WW II - I believe they were folded into the Regina Rifle Regiment (now the Royal Regina Rifles), along with the Prince Albert and Battleford Volunteers.  There is info at my site at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com  in the organization section for the truly curious.  I can‘t remember if I have the SSR‘s eventual disposal listed there or not.

It is amazing the number of regiments that came and went in the 20th Century - other regiments that existed in Saskatchewan alone included the King‘s Own Rifles and the Yorkton Regiment. 

I was at a reunion of the South Saskatchewan Regiment‘s WW II vets two summers ago - they are still a feisty bunch, and had some great stories to tell.  They may not be on the order of battle anymore, but there are certainly in the hearts and minds of the few remaining vets, and their families.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2002)

Mike,
SME= Subject Matter Expert


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Nov 2002)

Ugh.  Thanks.  I say ugh because I hate the word "expert" - there‘s no such thing!


----------



## PTE Gruending (26 Nov 2002)

I would imagine the South Saskatchewan Regiment is now called the Royal Regina Rifles. Prince Albert is part of the North Saskatchewan Regiment (Which includes Saskatoon). And there is now nothing in North Battleford.


----------



## SNoseworthy (26 Nov 2002)

I did some looking around the net for stuff on the Regiment. It was disbanded in 1968. I can‘t find any indications that it was amalgamated with any unit. According to a DND document, it was disbanded, but they don‘t allude to the fate of the soldiers in the Regiment

 http://cap.estevan.sk.ca/ssr/history/CanArmyList.html 

If you want a good listing of Canadian regiments, past and present, I highly recommend that you bookmark this page:

 http://www.regiments.org/milhist/northamerica/lists/cargxref.htm


----------

